# How many spark plugs does my truck have?



## kc_matt (Apr 5, 2011)

I know. That question sounds ridiculous. I don't consider myself a car guy at all, but do like to think I'm fairly handy and at least try to look up info for myself.

Still, I *can't figure out how many spark plugs I have*. I've been needing to replace my valve cover gasket and figured I would put in new plugs and wires while I'm at it.

I have a *1996 Nissan Pickup XE 4cyl*. I have the Haynes repair manual and it states "Four plugs are used in 1980 four cylinder engines, while later model four cylinder engines require eight plugs (two per cylinder)"

I've read that there's four intake and four exhaust plugs?? All I can see is the four plugs with four wires going to the distributor cap. 

Can someone help me out? Scratchin my head on this one. Pic under my hood attached.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

You must have a Haynes manual for an older H-body. The old NAP-Z 2.4L engines used 8 spark plugs. Your engine is a KA24E and only has 4 spark plugs; you can see the 4 spark plug wires to the right of the oil cap. When replacing ignition parts on Nissans, it is best to stick with NGK or genuine Nissan parts. NGK wires, IMO, are much better than the original Nissan wires. For NGK part numbers, go to: NGK Spark Plugs USA and use the part locator.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

NGK# ZFR5E-II (oem pt# 22401-30R15)
hope it helps


----------



## kc_matt (Apr 5, 2011)

Thanks guys! That makes sense and helps a ton.

I'm still a little uncertain on my manual.

This is the manual I have

It says on the cover it's for trucks in my year?

I have liked the Chilton brand manuals better than Haynes in the past and found this manual, but it says in doesn't cover my truck...

Can you guys point me at a better manual? Or even a download or one you have used personally would be AWESOME.

Is it possible my truck is some how titled as the wrong year?


----------



## zack. (Nov 19, 2009)

The FSM is best. That Haynes book covers 2 different trucks with a variety of differences within both models. That Chilton should be okay for your 96 though. The reason that it says only through 95 is that was the last year for pathfinder. the trucks were made through 97. The main difference between your truck and say a 95 is you have OBDII.


----------



## kc_matt (Apr 5, 2011)

NICE! I was able to find a downloadable copy of the Factory Service Manual in it's entirety.

Find it here!

Has manuals for '89,'90,'94,'95,'96,'97

EDIT: Guess that link isn't able to be posted here. See below for the link rogoman has supplied!


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

kc_matt said:


> Can you guys point me at a better manual? Or even a download or one you have used personally would be AWESOME.


Go to this web site to get an FSM for your truck:

Nissan and Infiniti Service Manuals


----------

